
Micosoft moving Windows desktop to cloud - stiray
https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/840108/Program-Manager-2
======
crmrc114
Many businesses are already doing this with AWS. I don't use Azure but I am
sure they have a identical offering.

Don't think you can go full dumb terminal / thin client yet. Plenty of people
around me can't get internet over 3mbps.

One we have bandwidth all over the US and other nations, then maybe they could
talk about killing the thick client.

Nothing in that job posting supports the title.

------
bdcravens
This job listing doesn't say this. Other providers already offer Windows cloud
offerings; only make sense they would as well. They also offer Office, Windows
Server, and SQL Server as cloud offerings, and still sell plenty of licenses
for on-premise installs.

------
indigodaddy
Not sure if title is entirely accurate, just because they are planning a
desktop as a service project/potential offering. Why would that assume that
traditional local Windows would go away?

~~~
chiph
Because all you'd need is something that booted into a RDP client. And you
don't need full Windows for that - probably just an improved Windows RT
running on a low-power ARM device.

~~~
mr_toad
You can already connect to an Azure virtual Windows desktop from any RDP
client.

